# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Paper Clip option is not working to Manage Attachments

## EFmanagement

Dear Users,

This message is to inform you that due to some technical issues the Paper Clip" (To Attach Files) option that you see while posting new threads on Excel Forum is not operational right now. Our tech team is looking into the matter but as of now we would suggest you to kindly scroll down your Message box/Text Box a bit and then under the *Additional Options* tab, use the *"Manage Attachments"* option instead to attach your files with your queries while posting new threads.

Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Thank you for your patience,
Team Excel Forum

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the update 

(bumping this to keep it alive)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Some other members have shown and explained the alternative options here

http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...le-upload.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...his-forum.html

----------


## jaslake

Bump to focus your attention to this issue.

----------


## EFmanagement

> Bump to focus your attention to this issue.



Hi Jaslake,

The tech team is already looking into this. As we mentioned earlier that due to compatibility issues, this option is currently unavailable. We would request you to use the alternative method till then.

Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

Regards,
Team Excel Forum

----------


## FDibbins

So you are saying this wont be fixed until we get an upgrade on VBulletin?

----------


## kev_

> Hi, welcome to the forum 
> 
>  Please upload your file to the forum
>  To attach a file to your post, 
>  click advanced (next to quick post), 
>  scroll down until you see "manage file", 
>  click that and select "add files" (top right corner). 
>  click "select files" find your file, click "open" click "upload" click 'done" bottom right. click "submit reply"
> 
> ...



Surely there must be a way to put up a simple message bubble or something so that anyone who is struggling to attach a file gets to see this instruction without the administrators repeatedly having to go through this process :Confused:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Kev




> Surely there must be a way to put up a simple message bubble or something so that anyone who is struggling to attach a file gets to see this instruction without the administrators repeatedly having to go through this process



I feel your pain!
I think the problem with that is
_.. 1) Up until recently there were so many problems that there was not enough space on the screen for all the message bubbles you would get to warn you of them all.
_.. 2) There might be a danger that by having a good Bubble popping up might mean the main problem would never be fixed.

*But I do agree, I would have thought that some mod to the software to trigger off a bubble when you hit the Paperclip icon is a very good idea*... on the other hand _..
_..3) the experience we have had in the past suggests it is *very* dangerous for the tech team to meddle – they usually brake more than they fix...



A small help can be canned replies:
The canned replies are getting better, ( thanks to those that have recently updated them ) ... you get them available to you and can use them at “Expert” level
CannedReplyAttatchment.JPG http://imgur.com/YEbU5fv 

Many people when they find themselves repeating themselves write their own “Canned Replies”. 
( If you or anyone come up with any good ones then please add them to my list !  :Smilie:  https://www.excelforum.com/developme...d-replies.html     )


Another problem with all us Human Beings is that we usually ignore most Instructions, Rules, Signs and Warnings even when they are put in front of us, and just rush ahead and wait until we get a problem...I think most of us are guilty of that – just Human nature ..

----------


## kev_

I agree - the forum's performance has improved a lot recently and gone from "utterly frustrating 95% of the time" to mildly annoying 5% of the time"
Canned replies are great (I've built a couple into my own signature) but they are required rather too often on certain subjects - but it's not a wonder that the old server was full - thousands of threads are cluttered with what should be unnecessary canned replies!
Allowing problems to build up to such a horrendous extent has made everyone grateful that they can even sign in to the forum. 
Are members in so much in fear of breaking the "broken toy that is now mended" that they don't want the tech team to meddle. Or was the plan all along..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

